# Are Nitecore lights any good?



## southernknives (Jun 13, 2013)

I was recently reading a thread here and some people were saying Nitecore does have good looking lights, but they can either arrive DOA, or work good for a few months and then die.

I am curious because I just got the EC Cobra and I want to know if I can rely on it.

Southernknives


----------



## Spazhead (Jun 13, 2013)

I own a EC25 , EA4, and SRT7. so far I've had no problems with any of them. even accidently dropped the EC25 down a flight of carpeted stairs and it still works.


----------



## CreeCrazy (Jun 13, 2013)

I have several Nitecore lights. I've never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## Kabible (Jun 13, 2013)

My EC25W, EC2 and TM11 have been great. The EC2 failed to light after dropping it on concrete from about 2 feet. Nitecore replaced it. No complaints.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a P25 and the TM26, the TM26 is still my favorite light, bar none. The P25 is more of a mixed bag though. It looks good and works well, but it failed the freezer test - water gets into the light. It continued to work even when water got inside the light, which is impressive, but at IPX8 it shouldn't be an issue in the first place. Still, I REALLY light Nitecore lights, and I am looking to pick up an SRT7. They offer a compelling feature set, look good, so far work very well, and are competitively priced. It isn't an Elzetta, but for normal use, hard to go wrong.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 13, 2013)

I've had no problems with the new Nitecore lights. I own the EA4, Ea8, EC1, ec25 and P25. 

The EC25 is the most used of the bunch, love the size, output and throw for the size


----------



## Hamilton Felix (Jun 13, 2013)

I have the EA4W and use it at work. The cheesy rubber cover for the button gave up. I have scotch tape over that. Otherwise, it's working fine. I sure hope it holds up. I spent the $$ to have Thor's Hammer Custom Leather make me a really nice holster for it (and one for my Leatherman WAVE and a custom belt). I hope I don't end up swapping lights anytime soon. I guess if you really want it bombproof, you go with HDS.


----------



## phosphor (Jun 13, 2013)

I've owned an EX10.... I know that many, many others here on the forum have had differing "mileage". Still, my personal experience is negative.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 13, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> I have a P25 and the TM26, the TM26 is still my favorite light, bar none. ... They offer a compelling feature set, look good, so far work very well, and are competitively priced. It isn't an Elzetta, but for normal use, hard to go wrong.



I too have a tm26 and am impressed. Reading the NEW NITECORE TM26 thread will give you an idea of the not perfect track record that Nitecore has, but wow, what a performer. The Elzetta can double as a hammer but I've already got hammers. Elzetta does not have the options that a Nitecore has.


----------



## Ishango (Jun 13, 2013)

I had no problems whatsoever with my EX10, T5s and more recently my EA1. The two T0's I tested when they came out were real crap. Overall I really think the quality is good, especially with their newer lights.

I also have the SRT7 on my wishlist.


----------



## Norm (Jun 13, 2013)

phosphor said:


> I've owned an EX10 and MT1C and both were pieces of junk. Never a Nitecore again for me. I know that many, many others here on the forum have had differing "mileage". Still, my personal experience is negative.



A not very helpful statement without details of what your problems were.

My EX 10 was a great light and was working perfectly when sold after a year or so EDC.

Norm


----------



## phosphor (Jun 13, 2013)

Norm said:


> A not very helpful statement without details of what your problems were.
> 
> My EX 10 was a great light and was working perfectly when sold after a year or so EDC.
> 
> Norm


 Agreed...not helpful without an explanation. However, glad yours worked. I never could get the ramping on my EX10 to work as advertised. The light flickered and would often ramp up or down unexpectedly.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 14, 2013)

well nitecore churns out new models every week so something has to give. although some models are OK a lot of just not designed very well:

1) EC-series. issues with waterproofing, red LED heating, missing low modes, etc

2) EA4. melting switch cover!!!

3) EC25. protruding button. stupid lockout

4) P25. mall ninja tactical light. the most un-tactical tactical light ever created

5) TM26. steps down way too quickly. not a serious S&R tool


----------



## buds224 (Jun 14, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> well nitecore churns out new models every week so something has to give. although some models are OK a lot of just not designed very well:
> 
> 1) EC-series. issues with waterproofing, red LED heating, missing low modes, etc
> 
> ...



I love #4 :lolsign: Only because I have one and I totally agree.


*** OH, and my SENS CR and P25 have been fine so far.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 14, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> 5) TM26. steps down way too quickly. not a serious S&R tool



The practical use my tm26 has given shows NO INDICATION of premature stepdown. If you are in a hot environment with no wind, just letting your torch sit on a table, on full turbo... Well, yeah! Check the internal temperature (what other flashlight allows that) and get some appropriate batteries.

When going to turbo from off, a half press will take you to level 4, another half press goes back up to turbo. You'll find that level 4 does really well for search, with momentary boost when checking something out. We are talking amperage and heat here. (Practical is the key word here. The heat fins on the tm26 are a balance between cooling and compactness. It is a compact light for the output. I love its compactness)

That said, I have not done search and rescue in a tropical environment nor would I recommend Nitecore for a hardcore tactical light in the traditional, LEO sense. Too many button options, too easy to mess up under stress, my opinion.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 14, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The practical use my tm26 has given shows NO INDICATION of premature stepdown. If you are in a hot environment with no wind, just letting your torch sit on a table, on full turbo... Well, yeah! Check the internal temperature (what other flashlight allows that) and get some appropriate batteries.
> 
> When going to turbo from off, a half press will take you to level 4, another half press goes back up to turbo. You'll find that level 4 does really well for search, with momentary boost when checking something out. We are talking amperage and heat here. (Practical is the key word here. The heat fins on the tm26 are a balance between cooling and compactness. It is a compact light for the output. I love its compactness)
> 
> That said, I have not done search and rescue in a tropical environment nor would I recommend Nitecore for a hardcore tactical light in the traditional, LEO sense. Too many button options, too easy to mess up under stress, my opinion.











that's turbobb's. thermal stepdown in less than 4mins. i get a bit more than that...

tm26 fins are very few and shallow. nitecore obviously designed it just for showing off. but i'm sure TM30 will fix that


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 14, 2013)

I've had 3 Nitecore lights and all have been perfect in function and dependability:

Defender Infinity - used for 3+ years
IFE2 - fantastic fit & finish
EA4W - best UI I've seen for night walks/hikes.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 14, 2013)

I don´t own any Nitecore flashlight yet,(but i am considering buying the SRT7) so i can´t give any opinion about the quality, but the majority users at least in this thread gives positive feedback about Nitecores products. However i don´t think that Nitecore are of poorer quality than the other manufacturers on the market. DOA can happen to a flashlight from any brand,even if it has not happened to me yet.


----------



## Bumble (Jun 14, 2013)

nitecore flashlights have been "ok" for me... ive had one DOA flashlight which was dealt with very quickly by anthony at flashaholics in the uk. my EA4 has been fine (fingers crossed) lol


----------



## derfyled (Jun 14, 2013)

IMHO, Nitecore is one of the most innovative flashlight company but lack some quality check at the end of the production chain...


----------



## Flashlightaholic (Jun 14, 2013)

I own a bucket load of flashlights and Nitecore technology is screaming along fast. Value for money I rate them 9/10... nothings perfect. however they are better quality & perform better than some of the more expensive lights I own. Recently purchased the new Nitecore Revenger SRT7 with the xml - L2 emitter from the Nitecore agent over here in Australia- Batterymax. Bought the matching i4 charger & some of their Keeppower 188650 panasonic 3400mAh batteries and love this torch. Been using it a while now and it performs great. Has replaced the Fenix TK22 on my hip as my every day carry.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 14, 2013)

For the most part Nitecore lights are good. They offer Cool White and Neutral White. Their Cool White is not greenish either.

However, they screwed up the EC1. It has quite a few problems. Although it's a great design, I think the red LED light burned out my switch. I need to get it warrantied.


----------



## Rick_R (Jun 15, 2013)

I own 4 Nitecore lights. EA4, MH2A, MT40 & MT26. ALL have performed perfectly. 
I use the MT40 & 26 while on duty, 10 hrs. + every shift for several months now (no issues).
If I have a problem with them, it would be the contact between the battery tube and the circuit board in the head. Fix – Once a week I use a Q-tip with alcohol at these points.
Nitecore is my No. 1 brand. I have SF’s, Pelicans, Ml’s & Klarus (XT2C & XT1A as my, EDC’s). The price, durability & performance is IMO at or near the top of the list of lights that I would buy/use. Find another brand that outputs the amount of intense light for the given battery chemistry. Take my MH2A (555 lms), remove the 2x14500 Li-ion’s and replace with 2xNiMh’s, no difference in output (that I can see). 
Yea, I’ll buy Nitecore.
Rick


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 15, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> well nitecore churns out new models every week so something has to give. although some models are OK a lot of just not designed very well:
> 
> 1) EC-series. issues with waterproofing, red LED heating, missing low modes, etc


Not the whole EC-series, double cell cersions (EA2, EC2) didn't have many issues. I use my D10 almost every day for 4 years ans works flawlessly.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 15, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> Not the whole EC-series, double cell cersions (EA2, EC2) didn't have many issues. I use my D10 almost every day for 4 years ans works flawlessly.



yeah just 1 fatal flaw on the EC2. the missing 2-lumen low mode  funny thing was that selfbuilt's review sample HAD the 2-lumen but actual production units don't. very DECEPTIVE of nitecore...


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 15, 2013)

My first experience with Nitecore was their very first EX10 and D10 and both had been fantastic and reliable lights. Bought some extra pieces to give out to relatives and my wife owns a D10 with the limited run GDP emitter and she is still using it today after so many years.

Then I think there was a change in Nitecore's management and suddenly all the new Nitecore lights are crap.

I bought an IFE2 Infilux and even though it was rated at 280 lumens, it is way dimmer than many of my lights that are rated at 200 lumens. The rotary control started acting weird after awhile and sometimes it failed to register when I rotated the dial.

I had also purchased an IFE1 Infilux when I bought the IFE2 Infilux. The first one was natural anodized and the clicky switch started exhibiting signs of mis-clicks. After about a couple of days it got worst. Tried tightening the retaining ring on the switch but it is of no help. I had the dealer replaced it with a sand tan version and guess what? The so-called hard anodize started wearing off on the first few hours of carry! By the 3rd day the whole light looks like it was black originally and just went through a powder bath as there are residues of the sand tan anodization all over the light!

I then bought a D11.2 and it sucked my fully charged AW 14500 battery dry in a day while sitting in my pocket. And nope, it wasn't switched on in my pocket as what I had thought initially. The next day I left another battery in there and took it out periodically to check and it felt very warm, and as I expected the battery was flat by the end of the day. On the 3rd day I changed out the battery to a primary lithium and the same thing happened. But this time it took two days to dry up the battery in there. This time I told the dealer to take it back and I will have nothing to do with Nitecore ever again.

Then came the TM11 and TM15. I love the look of those lights but dare not place my hard earned dough on them. I adopted the wait and see attitude until the TM26 came up. That was when I decided I would give Nitecore another chance and purchase one with my fingers crossed. So far it has been quite good and I have had no issues with it. I must say I am real happy with the TM26, so happy that I bought another EA8W Caveman. So for this year both the TM26 and EA8W have been great so far but I have doubts the switch on both will last. I guess only time will tell. I am currently wondering if I would go ahead and get the SRT-7.


----------



## rayman (Jun 15, 2013)

I had two Nitecore lights. One is the EX10 which had been my EDC until it was lately replaced by thr i1 SS. It is a really nice light and I still use it quite often. Then I had thr D11. Which I sold shortly after. It had different anodizing tints on the head and body and the overall quality was worse compared to the EX10. 
Those were my only two Nitecore lights but from my experience in the forum the quality of Nitecore improved again since the D11. So some of there newer lights are on my wishlist. They build quality lights for good prices.


rayman


----------



## Jash (Jun 15, 2013)

I've owned four Nitecores, they're all dead and buried. I won't ever buy another one. A friend bought one, and it works ok most of the time, but sometimes for no reason it will skip modes or shut off.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 15, 2013)

Reading these posts it seems Nitecore either gets high marks or is at the bottom of the barrel. I have a TM26 and SRT7. So far so good. I still wonder how the TM26 would handle a drop on to concrete. Both of my Nitecores are feature loaded and work well. Time will tell the rest.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 15, 2013)

Early days for me but I am impressed with my new SRT7 (and my first Nitecore). Be interesting to see if any problems develop down the track.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've got several Nitecore lights (Nitecore EC25 Cobra, Nitecore Explorer EA2, Nitecore MT25, Nitecore MT40, Nitecore SENS Series) and they are all top notch quality. As defryled said, they are definitely one of the most innovative companies, always among the first to produce with new flashlight tech. Unfortunately, there have been a couple situations as mentioned in this thread where they were a bit too quick and should have taken a bit more time making sure it was all perfect.


----------



## raiderkilo (Jun 15, 2013)

I own two models D10 and D11, both are perfect.

Sent from my C6603


----------



## ffemt6263 (Jun 15, 2013)

I can really only speak for the d10 and d11 but they are my absolute favorite non custom lights ever!


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 15, 2013)

Any brand can have a dud here or there. Nitecore is no exception. 

I've had a D10 and D20, sold them a while back but never any problems with them. Bought a EA2 and it came with a broken tailspring, so I had to exchange it... so far the replacement has been fine.

You just have to take your chances with anything you buy. Hope that if it does break the warranty is still in effect (one of the reasons I like Eagletac, 10 year warranty).


----------



## david57strat (Jun 15, 2013)

I've owned an EA4, since February, and can't think of any issues I have with it, other than the too-easy-to-activate power switch (a concern, if you're going to be storing the light in a backpack, or something along those lines) - even in a holster. Aside from that, I love the light, and have yet to have it fail me.


----------



## DHart (Jun 15, 2013)

Many of us here own and use/have used the D10... a LOT. It's one of the great, classic, legendary LED pocket lights. I can only speak to Nitecore quality regarding the D10, which is great, but I too am interested in seeing what they have been up to in the last year or so.


----------



## Xacto (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a Nitecore MT2C as a EDC light in my front jeans pocket for 4 weeks now. So far no problems but I actually use it seldom. Only small gripe - the clip scratched the ano when I first put it on the flashlight. But while this wasn't a nice thing, it on the other hand keeps the pocket clip safe on the light.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## WDR65 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've owned a few D10's and I was impressed with the format and the user interface. I gifted one away to a friend who promptly lost it and the other died on me pretty soon after that.I believe it was a driver failure. After reading of similar failures on here I don't plan on buying a product from them again. Size and output wise they were pretty innovative but I prefer reliability over all else. YMMV.


----------



## Dark Slayer (Sep 1, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> So for this year both the TM26 and EA8W have been great so far but I have doubts the switch on both will last. I guess only time will tell. I am currently wondering if I would go ahead and get the SRT-7.


 The switch on my EA8 went goofy. Works normally about 70% of the time but sometimes doing a full press results the same as a half press. I can hear and feel the full press fine. Love the light and UI though, when it works.


----------



## holylight (Sep 1, 2013)

I got ea4 and p25. The beam is nice. Their new release is very innovative. No regret getting them.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Sep 1, 2013)

I just ordered an ea4 and two ea8s, one for me and one for my dad. They look real sweet. I like AA lights even though I have lots of li-ion cells and lights.

my favorite light right now is a quark turbo with burst mode...


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 1, 2013)

Dark Slayer said:


> The switch on my EA8 went goofy. Works normally about 70% of the time but sometimes doing a full press results the same as a half press. I can hear and feel the full press fine. Love the light and UI though, when it works.


Being an EA8w owner, that's just so disappointing to hear, but not surprising at all. I have always had doubts about the durability of the switches on these lights.


----------



## Sarlix (Sep 1, 2013)

I brought a Nitecore D10 in 2009 and I've used it nearly everyday since. One time I left it on over night and half of the next day before realising. Another time I fell a sleep for an hour with it left on high and with an 14500 in it. It was nearly too hot to pick up. I've also dropped it more times than I can count. It's not quite as bright as it used to be, but other than that its never let me down.

Having said all that, the first once I brought I had to send back as they had glued the pcb on wonky :-/


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 2, 2013)

I had several of their older models back a few years ago, a few Defender Infinity 1 x AA lights and a couple of EX10 1 x CR123a lights. They all worked well. I particularly liked the NDI, in retrospect, probably never should have sold the neutral-tint one. The EX10 piston-drive was a UI I never really warmed-up to, but it functioned property and many people are vary fond of it. Build quality on both the NDI and the EX lights was very good. If the SRT series lights are still holding that kind of quality, I'd consider the the SRT3, even with that silly red/blue strobe setting - what were they thinking with that???


----------



## uhsodium (Sep 2, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> I had several of their older models back a few years ago, a few Defender Infinity 1 x AA lights and a couple of EX10 1 x CR123a lights. They all worked well. I particularly liked the NDI, in retrospect, probably never should have sold the neutral-tint one. The EX10 piston-drive was a UI I never really warmed-up to, but it functioned property and many people are vary fond of it. Build quality on both the NDI and the EX lights was very good. If the SRT series lights are still holding that kind of quality, I'd consider the the SRT3, even with that silly red/blue strobe setting - what were they thinking with that???


The NDI is so nice that I like it more than newer Nitecore:duh2:


----------



## -Falk- (Sep 2, 2013)

I own Nitecore TM-15 and Nitecore TM-26. Have not used TM-26 for that much yet (days are getting darker and darker so it will get much more use soon I suspect) but it seems like an excellent light with very nice quality to it. I have used the TM-15 for about a year, it is also a very nice light and it has been used hard and it was even accidentally dropped on asphalt in the winter 2012 while cycling (it slipped out of a pocket) and it is still like when it was new except for some minor scratches/marks and a dented bezel ring which Nitecore sent me a replecement for. I can only say good things about Nitecore.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2013)

My Original Nitecore EZAA model works well. It's currently my main EDC light actually.


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 3, 2013)

They're ok for light duty.


----------



## Neginfluence04 (Sep 3, 2013)

My nitecore MT2A has survived falling down a flight of stairs at work, sitting at the bottom of my mother n laws 10" deep in ground pool in multiple occasions, my daughter burying it in mud and sand, and just recently getting washed and dried


----------



## wedlpine (Sep 3, 2013)

Lite_me said:


> They're ok for light duty.


----------



## Dark Slayer (Sep 4, 2013)

My TM15 has stopped charging. Less than 30 days old. I also posted about the switch on my EA8 earlier. I'm not having the best of luck with Nitecore.


----------



## kengps (Sep 5, 2013)

I had an EC1, but it went thru batteries in a couple of days while sitting on the counter. Bought an EC2, but sent it back because the LED was so far off center the beam pattern was bad. I liked the design and performance, but just poorly made. Total lack of quality control. I am going to try another EC1 when they come out with XP-G2 model. I'll keep returning it until I get a good one.


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 5, 2013)

I have owned one Nitecore, the EA4W. Recently after a camping trip it began acting funny after being in the rain and getting some condensation inside the reflector. I put in an RMA, and I'll be sending the light back to the dealer. I had contacted Nitecore directly about replacing the switch before that happened, and after sending in pics, like they requested I never heard back from them. My switch was made out of the older, less durable material, which they claimed they would replace- so now I also have issues with customer service. While I like the light, I have issues with the long term durability of the light when used in an outdoor setting. If it all possible I will not be replacing it with another EA4W or Nitecore light. If a light is rated to be outdoor friendly and it does not hold up to this claim, unfortunately it has no place in my rotation. 

Your mileage may vary, but as of right now, I would absolutely not recommend an EA4 unless you plan on never/rarely using it in the elements. If using it indoor mostly or in a dry climate, then yes.


----------



## hjkl (Sep 5, 2013)

I've owned a D10 and Extreme. The switch on the Extreme worked intermittently. Customer service responded quickly though and they sent me a new switch. A much better experience than with some other overseas manufacturers I've had to deal with. This was a few years ago though.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 5, 2013)

Recently added an EC25 to augment my EA4W. Love the simple one-finger UI that allows access to all modes and accurate battery level. Great design and I hope the EC25 is as reliable as my EA4W has been over the last 7 months. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a EC25 and love it.
Something that has happened a couple of times, I go to use it after 10-15 days of it in lockout mode and the battery will be dead-0.00 volts.
This happened to anyone?


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 5, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> I have a EC25 and love it.
> Something that has happened a couple of times, I go to use it after 10-15 days of it in lockout mode and the battery will be dead-0.00 volts.
> This happened to anyone?



Before putting it away, loosen the head about 1/2" to disconnect the battery. Tighten it again to use - simple and easy. Much better than the lockout.:twothumbs


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 5, 2013)

SCEMan said:


> Before putting it away, loosen the head about 1/2" to disconnect the battery. Tighten it again to use - simple and easy. Much better than the lockout.:twothumbs


I know that would work but I shouldn't need to "rig" it every time I put it up. I paid good money for it and it should not drain the battery in 10 days.


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 5, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> I know that would work but I shouldn't need to "rig" it every time I put it up. I paid good money for it and it should not drain the battery in 10 days.



Using the lockout I've not seen the problem you noted. But I find the simple head twist to be a better solution for me. Sounds like you may have a bad unit if other batteries show the same high drain rate. Good luck.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

I am about to buy a 3800L TM26 with extended battery module. I have owned and used a 3500L TM26 for 9 months. Among other lights, I own an RC40, a SR95S-UT and a TN32. But I want another TM26.
After reading this thread, I feel somewhat sick. Of course, I grease up threads and O rings, but I have never submerged ANY of my lights. Is this light actually a toy? I do not use the integral charger for the same reason I don't use a Super Blackhawk to pound nails. I know that the charger works and can use it if I lose all of my other chargers. 
Beside the tiny size and incredible output, the most valuable thing on this light is its OLED display. It has no peer. I have been looking. If there is, please tell me before I buy another TM26. 
Is there anyone out there, besides the guys on YouTube, how have used the **** out of this light, nightly, etc. for a while? I sure haven't. 
Thanks


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 8, 2014)

I think they like most companies make good stuff and bad/or over looked stuff. they can be quite gimicy which is a problem, does the new chameleon need the smaller rgb's ? . most wont use them it adds complexity to the ui and is more to go wrong. if i was going to buy one it would be the srt6 no frills simple light and i trust that would be 100% reliable, the rest of the srt line looks good too but should all really have rgb options.
I have a ex11 and ife1 both been abused and run sweet. i have a shelf D10 camo sp which works fine & i had a NEX for a while but that blew - prob down to me. however im using the case and switch with a different driver now and the body is very solid feeling and nice to hold, i have never had to use the spare switch too.


----------



## 8steve88 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have had my MT2A for over a year, EDC it and run it on NiMH rechargeable batteries. It's been flawless.


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2014)

My experience has been good,ea4 and ea8,p25 and tm15 have been faultless. Admittedly none have been used in anger but no melting buttons or switches going fubar.

I like nitecore as i think they are 1 of the leaders in innervation,great designs and some clever ui .I like fenix too as they bring some interesting lights out and i find a breath of fresh air from bland designs.P12 being one of the latest editions,of which is excellent value ..........bang for buck

imo nitecore offer great value for money as well as a good all round package,something for almost everyone in their designs unless had a bad experience of course.

i4 charger has been spot on too along with the 3 nitecore cells i use as food for some lights.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 8, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> After reading this thread, I feel somewhat sick.



Look at the thread title...it is going to attract people who have had problems. I bet for every complaint here, there are 5, or 10, or 50 people who have had good experiences with Nitecore. Yeah, sometimes problem lights get through...but I don't think that is a big reason to not buy from a given manufacturer. I've had two lights arrive essentially DOA, a FourSevens from Illumination Supply, and a Sunwayman from Going Gear. Both were promptly replaced with flawless lights. I don't see this as a reason to not buy another FourSevens or Sunwayman light...it happens. If you start a thread like this, with so many people giving input, you are bound to see problems with ANY manufacturer.



Roger Ranger said:


> Of course, I grease up threads and O rings, but I have never submerged ANY of my lights. Is this light actually a toy?



I have submerged ALL of my lights...to me that is basic testing. I don't do anything fancy, just a few minutes in a bowl. If it can handle that, it can handle rain, or being dropped in a puddle, or being covered in snow. These are the real-world applications that are important to me. The only one I dive with is my Elzetta...if that can't handle it, I don't know what can. My TM26 is no exception...I have purchased two (gave one away this Christmas), and both of them were fully watertight, and function flawlessly. I certainly don't view it as merely a toy.



Roger Ranger said:


> Beside the tiny size and incredible output, the most valuable thing on this light is its OLED display. It has no peer. I have been looking. If there is, please tell me before I buy another TM26.



I agree...once I use the OLED, I really hate going back to any other light. It makes it SO much more convenient to monitor temp, charge, and runtime. With most lights you just take a guess...with this one you know. Definitely one of the best features, and I haven't seen another like it.



Roger Ranger said:


> Is there anyone out there, besides the guys on YouTube, how have used the **** out of this light, nightly, etc. for a while? I sure haven't.



I haven't used mine every night, by any means, but I have carried it all day (around 14 hours straight) a few times, and used it pretty extensively for night hiking, hours at a time in a variety of conditions. No shelf queens for me...if I don't use it, I don't want to own it. I use my TM11vn, my P25, my P25vn, and my SRT7 as well. And none of them have failed me in any way. If you read through the TM26 thread, you'll find reports from a guy who uses it in his security job, patrolling an area.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 8, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> My TM26 is no exception...I have purchased two (gave one away this Christmas), and both of them were fully watertight, and function flawlessly.



Thank ya kindly, it's being used everyday to illuminate...trees.


----------



## Foot Hill (Jan 8, 2014)

Tm26 just started giving me troubles,
not turning off from low mode. 1 out of @8 times the light will not turn off from low (3 lumens) and @1 out of 10 times goes from 3 lumens then with full press (to turn off) goes straight to 540 lumens. 
Purchased from amazon and they are sending replacement and return box so when I receive my replacement ill send my defective light back to them. Can't ask any better service than this as ill not be without it. 
And... After using this power wall of light and perfect form factor I really can't be with out it. 

First nitecore light for me. About two weeks before it started to show problems. Guess I'm a little gun-shy now but... With out the zebralight 6330 available not many choices. 
Plus the oled display really is s game changer and with every thing else your just guessing on run times. 
Also love the built in charger. 
Quality seams great overall, just switch problem. 
Better quality than I expected... But not trouble free..so far


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 8, 2014)

Nitecore lights have "character."

If you want something just plain Uber reliable, you're likely better off looking elsewhere. Though I personally still love my Original EZAA model.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

My wife is into birds (so I'm into birds, watching, not shooting). She got herself a pair of Canon 18x50 image stabilizing binoculars. The sales person told her to treat the binoculars as she would an SLR camera. I really think of the TM26 in that way. I don't toss it or drop it. I do battery tests with it and I'm thinking of naming it. (It's late at night) I have turned into such a flashlight junky! Has anyone checked out the TM36 thread? Someone wrote that they are going to have to drop the "tiny" on this one. SBT70 emitter. Big, fat, single lens, like a big Olight. And all this growing out of the body of a TM26. Nightmare, maybe. But it's got the OLED display (and the same crappy camera button switch).


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 8, 2014)

nitecore is also deceptive with their advertising showing a very nice flat regulation, but actually the HC50 probably has the WORST regulation of any modern flashlight from a major manufacturer.


----------



## xnmw (Jan 9, 2014)

I like my MH2C. Charging works well, light works well--I use it zip-tied to my helmet for mountain biking.
I would definitely get another Nitecore light with built-in charging.


----------

